# New DSLR Camera



## Tom_the_great

Good afternoon all,
Just a quick one nice and open really.

I’ve been taking photos for while always used my trusty little Cannon SX220 (I think its classed as a bridge). Over the last year I’ve found it lacks a little and I need settings beyond its capability’s.

Usually I photo quite fast moving objects moto gp, touring cars, and when I’m out on the trails with the MTB/DH guys in both very bright and very dark settings.

What is in the market now that would be a good buy? I’m not looking for the best camera money can buy but need good ability’s, the next level as it were?
I do like Cannon’s but open to suggestions and budget wise anywhere between 400-600 would be fine, I would also need lenses extra kit I assume and a good sturdy bag…

So what’s around any good bundles? new or second hand is that an option ?
Thanks in advance Tom.


----------



## Andyblue

Hi Tom

First question - budget - is the 4-600 just for the body or everything - if everything can you stretch it ? You can easily spend that on a good body. 

Are you after new or 2nd hand ? 

I'm a Canon bod and would def recommend them, easy to use and give great results...I would def recommend looking at the xxD range, gives a good fps for your motorsports and they have a crop sensor, so in effect lengthening your lenses focal length. They have good sensors and are more than capable - I used (still have, even though I've upgraded) my 40D and it's brilliant for motorsports etc...

Buy a decent lens as well - not a "this will do lens" 

Let me know if you have any questions or specific asks


----------



## Tom_the_great

Hi Andy,

Budget can be adjusted either way but would right now just looking for say main items so a body a lens which best suits my purpose, a battery or two, covers bag... whatever else i can always get more lenses at a later date. Hope that makes sense?

I'm currently just looking at Currys I dont know the ranges or how they work ... what is better then what and why ... say for example across the Eos range, so any advice on that the better is it the mroe you pay the better or is there a point when say 2-cameras cover the same thing but priced differently.

I dont mind 2nd hand if If its not risky ? and I can get more for my money.


----------



## Andyblue

Hi Tom

As a general rule with Canon the range goes (X being a number) - the xD are full frame, then you have the xxD range, then there is the xxxD range, with the entry level being xxxD - so in real terms 5D, then 80D, then 750D, then 1300D - only curve ball is the 100-200 range which are small bodied. 

Lens wise, for the money, you can't beat the Canon 55-250mm lens it's a belter, the Canon 70-300mm lens is great lens, I had one for a number of years and was very happy with it, only sold it as I upgraded. 

Then you've got the L series lenses which are absolutely to die for, but I'd blow more than your budget on 1 of them...

The 'kit' lens you can get is def worth buying, if you don't have any lenses, just choose carefully as some are much better than others, personally I wouldn't opt for some of the twin lens kits they do, as the 2nd lens can be an older / average lens...

You get a genuine battery with the body, a 2nd battery can be a benefit, but not necessarily needed - you can buy after market ones that work well. 

Bag wise - take your choice, you'll never have the "right" bag - I've got several, but like wax  

If you find something/ a couple you're looking at, let me know. I've subscribed, so I'll pick up any future posts


----------



## Andyblue

Hi Tom

Not sure f you know about this site, but great for getting an idea on prices of bodies / lenses etc...

http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/Canon/Canon-Digital-SLRs


----------



## FJ1000

Having used Nikon DSLRs in the past - I’m now on a Sony A6000 mirrorless camera and it’s fantastic! It uses an aps-c sensor but in a compact body. Lenses are interchangeable. 

I’d recommend looking into mirrorless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNissanMan

A lot has been covered in terms of the cameras, I've chosen canon as I prefer the menu system.

If your looking at camera prices you can beat www.camerapricebuster.co.uk to monitor what deals are around and ensure your getting the most for your money.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

FJ1000 said:


> Having used Nikon DSLRs in the past - I'm now on a Sony A6000 mirrorless camera and it's fantastic! It uses an aps-c sensor but in a compact body. Lenses are interchangeable.
> 
> I'd recommend looking into mirrorless.


Have to agree with this, at least as a consideration.

I've had Nikon SLR and DSLR for many years before having to get rid of everything a few years ago but jumped back in recently with a mirrorless Sony and am loving it. I'd never considered them an option before.
Small enough and simple enough for my mrs to take fantastic shots (zero interest in photography, just taking pics) and flexible enough for me to attempt to be "creative" and pretend I know what I'm talking about


----------



## Tom_the_great

Thanks for all the help guys given me even more to think about !! I'm just reading up on Mirrorless Cameras now :lol: :wall:

Up untill the mirrorless entered the ring the deals I was looking at last night were at currys:

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/camer...-6-50-mm-f-1-8-lenses-black-10160421-pdt.html

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/camer...-mm-f-3-5-5-6-dc-lens-black-10167162-pdt.html

Are small body any worse? as it doesnt look like photo quality is reduced?

I will go up and have a look at in person what nikon would be a good one to hold and play with ? either mirrorless or vs the cannon's above.


----------



## Tom_the_great

On from the previous what are people thoughts on Olympus cameras? they seem to be mirrorless king ? and i maybe able to get discount around the 25% mark.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

There are lot of professionals and talented photographers using the smaller bodied mirrorless cameras with excellent results. I don't think the quality should be the primary concern, it's *your* use case and what will work for *you*. (IMHO obvs)

I can't remember which photographer said it but the best camera is the one you have with you. One of the reasons I like the mirrorless, so easy to take and use, I've seen many people buy dslr that are just too cumbersome (for them) for day to day that it mostly lives in a drawer or a camera bag at the bottom of the wardrobe.


----------



## steelghost

Tom_the_great said:


> On from the previous what are people thoughts on Olympus cameras? they seem to be mirrorless king ? and i maybe able to get discount around the 25% mark.


I really like their m43 gear. I've had an Olympus OM-D E-M1 for four years now, sold all my previously owned Canon gear and jumped ship completely, far lighter and easier to carry.

Canon and Nikon have the edge when it come to tracking autofocus and moving subjects though, so it depends on what you will be taking pictures of.


----------



## voon

Technically, I'd say the camera body is the least important bit. Sure, if you absolutly need 57483 point autofocus or think you'll do a lot of pictures with more than 1/8000, then there's things to consider, but generally, a good current nikon, canon, whatever ... they'll all work great. I'd rather check for the things you need (good grip for your hand size, easily reachable buttons and enough of them for easy shortcuts etc). The way more important thing is proper glassware .. and that's where the expensive stuff lies.

Also: The really nice fotos come from artistic feel and sense. People with that can make a 1000 times better pictures with a smartphone, than newbies with DSLRs  I cringe everytime I see someone presenting his car in front of too many traffic signs, a supermarket in the back or trashcans etc .. that cut every line and completely ignore any sense of lines in the image etc ... that's where good fotos come from, not expensive cams.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Morning All, 

Totally agree with what people have said, No point having a big flashy camera if A you dont use it or B you can't use it .... without trying to sound big headed I've had my trusty bridge for a number of years (circa 5) and I can take pretty good photos get better all the time everything is manually adjusted and hence the upgrade it now can't do what I need. (I will see if I can get on dropbox)

I've got a couple of books which have helped greatly. 

Currently im looking at the Cannon 750D with one STD lense vs Olympus O-MD E-M10 Mark III comes with 2 lenses short and long (this is only due to prospect of 25% discount). In my mind the Cannon offers greater back up and support but is now a 2015 model and it is pushing the budget, the Olympus is this years model but maybe not as well support from my searches.

Thoughts?


----------



## steelghost

Tom_the_great said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Totally agree with what people have said, No point having a big flashy camera if A you dont use it or B you can't use it .... without trying to sound big headed I've had my trusty bridge for a number of years (circa 5) and I can take pretty good photos get better all the time everything is manually adjusted and hence the upgrade it now can't do what I need. (I will see if I can get on dropbox)
> 
> I've got a couple of books which have helped greatly.
> 
> Currently im looking at the Cannon 750D with one STD lense vs Olympus O-MD E-M10 Mark III comes with 2 lenses short and long (this is only due to prospect of 25% discount). In my mind the Cannon offers greater back up and support but is now a 2015 model and it is pushing the budget, the Olympus is this years model but maybe not as well support from my searches.
> 
> Thoughts?


Which specific lenses come with the Olympus?


----------



## voon

As for the 750D: Not sure how that entry level is these days .. I had a 350D back then. Technically, these are sound cams that can do pretty much anything a hobby photographer like me needs, no issues there. But they used to be fairly small and offer a reduced amount of buttons. That's why I then upgraded toa 60D back then. If you look at a current 80D, you'll immediatly see the increased amounts of buttons on the back and on top (and possibly bodysize if it's like always with canons, I haven't checked). This made a huge difference for me in "Just go out and use it"-Feel, instead of "Dang it's smallish to hold and I have to go through menus too often".

I strongly consider going to a shop and actually hold them and check what the increased buttons etc offer. My upgrade to the 60D had absolutly nothing to do with any technical needs, but I wanted it bigger and more accessible. That added alot of "fun factor" and feeling at home.

And again, glass. I went from the 17-85 kit objective to a higher quality 15-85 objective. The difference in clarity and sharpness was very intense. It made pictures with the old one, that felt like "Oh this is a nice picture" suddenly feel like "Man, this is sharp and sexy".


----------



## Tom_the_great

voon said:


> As for the 750D: Not sure how that entry level is these days .. I had a 350D back then. Technically, these are sound cams that can do pretty much anything a hobby photographer like me needs, no issues there. But they used to be fairly small and offer a reduced amount of buttons. That's why I then upgraded toa 60D back then. If you look at a current 80D, you'll immediatly see the increased amounts of buttons on the back and on top (and possibly bodysize if it's like always with canons, I haven't checked). This made a huge difference for me in "Just go out and use it"-Feel, instead of "Dang it's smallish to hold and I have to go through menus too often".
> 
> I strongly consider going to a shop and actually hold them and check what the increased buttons etc offer. My upgrade to the 60D had absolutly nothing to do with any technical needs, but I wanted it bigger and more accessible. That added alot of "fun factor" and feeling at home.
> 
> And again, glass. I went from the 17-85 kit objective to a higher quality 15-85 objective. The difference in clarity and sharpness was very intense. It made pictures with the old one, that felt like "Oh this is a nice picture" suddenly feel like "Man, this is sharp and sexy".


I have with a few cannons in the past and have been to currys recently to look at the 750D, they didnt the exact olympus but a few of the smaller ones for refernace still trying to track down a shop with the same model in.



steelghost said:


> Which specific lenses come with the Olympus?


https://shop.olympus.eu/en_GB/cameras/om-d/e-m10-mark-iii-pancake-double-zoom-kit


----------



## Venkman

Personally, I’d go for the Olympus. Compact, newer technology and the kit lenses I’ve tried from Olympus are far superior to offerings from Canon. I’ve had two Canon xxxD bodies and the ergonomics are quite limiting. If you can find a used xxD body from Canon this might be a better option if you want to go with a DSLR.

I hope you enjoy whichever one you go for!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Tom_the_great said:


> On from the previous what are people thoughts on Olympus cameras? they seem to be mirrorless king ? and i maybe able to get discount around the 25% mark.


Do you get a discount on any cameras/lenses or just particular kits?

If you had a free choice I would go with the E-M10 II body and a 25mm f/1.8 lens. This doesn't give you a zoom, but it does give you a lens that will get you results in darker conditions, and is top notch, optically. The zooms in the kit are only really going to be much use in good sunlight. Anything significantly darker and the camera will have to push up the ISO (meaning increased noise) and increase shutter speed (increasing likelihood of blurred subject and camera shake).

BTW your money will go a lot further on the 2nd hand market eg https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Olympus-...076119?hash=item2a974dab17:g:l3wAAOSwS0lZ4n~u 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Olympus-...718380&hash=item2848900af3:g:iPQAAOSwySlaJcwu

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=olympus+m.zuiko+zoom&rt=nc&LH_BIN=1


----------



## jr2007

If you think you will become quite serious with the hobby, stick with a Canon or Nikon DSLR. The range of lenses available are far greater than with the current crop of mirrorless and you have the opportunity to upgrade through the bodies as you max out the features but still retain use of the lenses. The second hand market is strong too for both buying and selling your gear.

For £400-600 the entry level 750D with 18-55mm kit lens is right in the ball park http://amzn.to/2j1uYeG

The kit lens is plenty sharp enough for you to hone your skills, the camera has full manual and bulb modes, it captures 14-bit RAW files and is supported by Adobe Lightroom/Photoshop which are much better alternatives to Canon's own software offering.


----------



## Andyblue

Tom_the_great said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Totally agree with what people have said, No point having a big flashy camera if A you dont use it or B you can't use it .... without trying to sound big headed I've had my trusty bridge for a number of years (circa 5) and I can take pretty good photos get better all the time everything is manually adjusted and hence the upgrade it now can't do what I need. (I will see if I can get on dropbox)
> 
> I've got a couple of books which have helped greatly.
> 
> Currently im looking at the Cannon 750D with one STD lense vs Olympus O-MD E-M10 Mark III comes with 2 lenses short and long (this is only due to prospect of 25% discount). In my mind the Cannon offers greater back up and support but is now a 2015 model and it is pushing the budget, the Olympus is this years model but maybe not as well support from my searches.
> 
> Thoughts?


Hi Tom

Commenting on the Canon option - the 750D is an okay body to go for, the 760D is slightly newer and looks to be a similar price, if you can stretch your budget some, then if you are looking at the xxxD range, the 800D would be the one I'd opt for.

If you can't stretch to a new xxD (say the 77D), I'd be tempted to look at 2nd hand slightly older model...

My only issue with the xxxD range is that I think from what I've read about what you're wanting to do, is sometime in next 12 months, you maybe wanting to upgrade it to an xxD range - just something to think about. As I said, I still have my 40D (superb camera) and went full frame the other year and haven't looked back, I hummed and aarghed about a 7D, but decided I wanted fun frame and saved up a bit longer to be able to get the new model...

A


----------



## Tom_the_great

Not had chance to read the latest replies will do so ASAP but thought I'd quickly pop on and try post a link to my drop box photos (may no be the best but not bad imo)

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/mthoc5o00nkjhu8/AABs7XjLnlzLFMXl7WTQvGfZa

Constructive feedback welcome of course &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## jr2007

Andyblue said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> Commenting on the Canon option - the 750D is an okay body to go for, the 760D is slightly newer and looks to be a similar price, if you can stretch your budget some, then if you are looking at the xxxD range, the 800D would be the one I'd opt for.
> 
> If you can't stretch to a new xxD (say the 77D), I'd be tempted to look at 2nd hand slightly older model...
> 
> My only issue with the xxxD range is that I think from what I've read about what you're wanting to do, is sometime in next 12 months, you maybe wanting to upgrade it to an xxD range - just something to think about. As I said, I still have my 40D (superb camera) and went full frame the other year and haven't looked back, I hummed and aarghed about a 7D, but decided I wanted fun frame and saved up a bit longer to be able to get the new model...
> 
> A


If the money is there the 80D is a better buy than the 77D, you get a lot more for your money (same higher capacity battery as the 5D mk iv/6D/7D mki and ii, 100% viewfinder, decent weather sealing, autofocus down to f8 on the centre autofocus point, etc) but if you are finding your feet the 750/760D/800D gives you everything you need to take great quality photos without breaking the bank.

You are likely to find you want to buy a wider array of decent lenses rather than upgrade the body as you expand your photography skillset. Both the XXXD and the XXD ranges are great at the hobby level and by the time you feel ready to invest in the professional level gear (7D/6D/5D range or if you feel flush the 1DX range), you are likely to have a decent range of lenses/flashes/etc. that you can use with the upgraded bodies.


----------



## Andyblue

jr2007 said:


> If the money is there the 80D is a better buy than the 77D, you get a lot more for your money....


Yes don't dispute it  , but Toms original budget if I remember right was up to £600, but could be increased if required. The issue with the 80D is cost compared to what his budget was, bearing in mind he needs lens or 2 as well...why I suggested maybe looking 2nd hand if he couldn't stretch to say 77D (was issued as an example xxD body).

Hopefully he can increase his budget and get what he wants...


----------



## Tom_the_great

Hi all,

Thanks again for more info and advice :thumb:

Looking at some of the cameras here they are a little out my price range... the 760D is no doubt the top end escpically with a lense but well have to wait and see.

I'm still torn between the two with a slight lean towards a Canon over the Olympus.

Does anyone have a good review on a photography forums ? uk based.

As for second hand are ebay such the best place ? or is there a common site people use?


----------



## Andyblue

I’m on Talkphotograhy and it’s a very friendly bunch and some great help / advice on there..

Decide what you def want initially - if you can, try to pop to the likes of Jessops etc and have a play with different bodies / makes etc and see what you like. 

One thing to remember about the xxD range they are bigger than the xxxD range, so may feel nicer / fit better in your hands or not as the case maybe.


----------



## steelghost

I have a full m43 Olympus outfit:

OM-D EM-1
12-40 2.8 PRO zoom
45mm 1.8
17mm 1.8
75mm 1.8
60mm 2.8 macro
50-200 2.8-3.5 Four Thirds zoom + adaptor to m43

Everything bought 2nd hand off eBay, never a problem with any of it :thumb:

The earlier comments about the best camera being the one you have with you is spot on. I found once I had children, I never took my Canon out with me as if I wanted to take even one extra lens along with me, it was all too big and heavy. With the Olympus, I can take the body, batteries, and all the lenses listed above bar the big zoom, in a bag smaller and lighter than I would have needed for the Canon and just one lens...

Depending what you are doing, the size and weight may or may not be offputting. But remember that ultimately the gear is only a tool, there are tradeoffs whichever system you decide on. Once the camera has a basic level of capability, it's your vision, creativity and technical execution that determine the quality of the pictures, not the camera. In a thread in the Showroom, when someone's car looks amazing, we don't all pile in and say how great their pressure washer / machine polisher / wax applicators must be - the appreciation is and should be for the skill and hard work of the detailer. All too often I have heard "oh you must have a very good camera" as if that is all it takes to take good pictures - this couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## steelghost

As an afterthought - if you like the idea of smaller gear the Panasonic range is well worth a look, especially if you're at all interested in video. Plenty of lightly used DMC-GX8 bodies available on eBay for sensible money, leaving you with budget to spare to pick out a lens. Bear in mind that M43 lenses from Olympus will work on Panasonic and vice versa - it's a proper multi-vendor standard.

I should also mention - there's no point in buying an interchangeable lens camera unless you intend to acquire at least a few lenses. if not - you might be better served by a good quality "bridge" camera like the Sony RX-10, available for very nice money now, or maybe the Canon PowerShot G5 X if you would l ike to stay with Canon.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Thanks again for the replies I'm going to sign up to forum you mentioned Andy.

I did a little searching last night on ebay and found this ? not too far away from me in York.

Thoughts worth the money due to the lenses etc? or alot of things ill never use? as its really streching my budget.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Canon-EOS-760D-24-2MP-Digital-SLR-Camera-Lenss-and-accessories-full-kit/172836420604?epid=224776499&hash=item283dda7bfc:g:yPkAAOSw2-BZd0mM

i'll be out in leeds at the weekend so will go to a few shops get some cameras in hand


----------



## Andyblue

Tom_the_great said:


> Thanks again for the replies I'm going to sign up to forum you mentioned Andy.
> 
> I did a little searching last night on ebay and found this ? not too far away from me in York.
> 
> Thoughts worth the money due to the lenses etc? or alot of things ill never use? as its really streching my budget.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Canon-EOS-760D-24-2MP-Digital-SLR-Camera-Lenss-and-accessories-full-kit/172836420604?epid=224776499&hash=item283dda7bfc:g:yPkAAOSw2-BZd0mM
> 
> i'll be out in leeds at the weekend so will go to a few shops get some cameras in hand


See you've signed up 

With regards to the 760D you've found - personally, i think for what you're after it's over priced, you're buying stuff that you don't want need at the moment and aren't sure about the quality...

You can get a brand new 800D and lens for £749, bags aren't expensive and tripod - well you really need to decide if you want one, not much help for motorsports...


----------



## FJ1000

I missed the bit about motorsport 

So that’s another good reason to look at something like the Sony A6000. One of the reasons I went for it is the incredibly fast autofocus and massive number of AF points.

My camcorder died and so I thought I’d get a camera I could use to film my basketball team. I tried with my DSLR and it just couldn’t keep up. No such issues with the A6000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liam_89

I’m also looking to upgrade my camera after around 4 years of Nikon D3200,
I think I’m going to go for the Nikon D7500


----------



## jr2007

Andyblue said:


> See you've signed up
> 
> With regards to the 760D you've found - personally, i think for what you're after it's over priced, you're buying stuff that you don't want need at the moment and aren't sure about the quality...
> 
> You can get a brand new 800D and lens for £749, bags aren't expensive and tripod - well you really need to decide if you want one, not much help for motorsports...


+1 on there being a lot of unnecessary equipment in that bundle.

You can end up feeling like a full bag of kit is a burden whenever you want to take your camera out with you. If you initially plan on having a DSLR for use on days outs/sports and holidays, stick to the basics like:

- DSLR and its kit lens (an 18-55 is fine to start, the Canon 15-85mm is a fantastic walkabout lens when you feel like upgrading). Unless you are printing massive prints, you can comfortably crop your shots without losing quality.

- Simple hip bag to hold your camera and to take up minimal space in luggage

- A spare battery and memory cards

Personally, I would still go with the Canon/Nikon DSLR over the mirrorless bodies. Whereas the image quality is similar across the board at this price point, IMO the practical issues of having to carry several batteries for a day's shooting and the limited range of lenses will become a hinderance over time.


----------



## voon

One great thing to add is a good quality pol filter.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

voon said:


> One great thing to add is a good quality pol filter.


^^^ deffo this.
Circular polariser is a very handy tool.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Hi all, 

Had a good look around at the weekend, and I think the canon maybe the way to go. Just need to find the right deal for the right price now...

Reasons being the camera felt good in hand either size, i need abit of bulk as the smaller ones just felt too much like i was going to drop it (currently get that with my smaller bridge).

Another reasons is the menu system appears very easy to use.

What is a pol filter? and is there any other things that i'll need other than a bag etc thats key and people often forget.


----------



## voon

Polarizing filters let only light through that is "oriented" in a certain manner. They screw on the objective and are always turnable, so you can selectively cut out certain light. That lets you cancel certain annoying glass reflections if you dont want them and can result in a nicely blue sky instead of overly white etc .... They're absolutly essential, since they do things you can not easily do in photoshop later often. They have the downside, that they require a long exposure, since you're letting less light in.


----------



## jr2007

I would say hang fire on the polariser for the time being - get used to the camera first and the images you can get from it before moving onto filters (apart from maybe a high quality protection filter like this http://amzn.to/2AwHZ7M). To use a filter effectively you need to be comfortable with what you can produce without it, and then know what impact your filter will have.

A circular polariser as the name suggests polarises the incoming light to suppress glare and manage reflections as Voon states. The circular element is just the method of polarisation that allows the camera to autofocus and meter correct (compared to a linear polariser).

As with any filter system, you need to consider whether you want to be able to use the filter with just one lens or whether you want to use it across a range of lenses. Lenses can vary in diameter and you can only use the screw on ones with other lenses of the same diameter (e.g. 52mm is typically the diameter of a basic kit lens like an 18-55mm). Other filter systems like the Lee/Singhray/Cokin systems (e.g. http://amzn.to/2BgVacn) use different sized filter holders for each of your lenses in which you can slot the actual filter.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Well as way of an update, I finally decided on a Canon 750D with 18-55mm lense. going to pick up a 55-250mm lense at some point, from what ive read its a good lense and will give me the range I need.

Thanks for all the advice and look forward to posting some photos up.


----------



## TheNissanMan

Just re looked at this thread, for the types of motorsport your looking at the 55-250 will be very short. I would fot something closer to the 400mm range. As an idea will post s photo taken from luffield at 400mm









250 would be a struggle...


----------



## voon

A supertele with a 1/16000 cam or so can quickly blow the budget for your planned house though


----------



## jr2007

Tom_the_great said:


> Well as way of an update, I finally decided on a Canon 750D with 18-55mm lense. going to pick up a 55-250mm lense at some point, from what ive read its a good lense and will give me the range I need.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice and look forward to posting some photos up.


Wish you all the best with it, the 750D a great choice!

At 250mm you are really looking at achieving 400mm with the crop factor of 1.6x on APS-C sensors so you will get some cracking shots. Don't forget, at full-res you will have 24MP photos so you can crop your shots without compromising on quality if you struggle to fill the frame at full zoom. If you end up saving images as RAW files, you will also have a lot more room for manoeuvre too when it comes to editing (14-bit files vs 8-bit JPEG) but that is a topic in itself!


----------



## TheNissanMan

A 250mm is still 250mm whether it be a ff, 1.3 or 1.6, I should have said my shot was at 400 on a 1.6... The 750 is s cracking choice but didn’t want the op to be caught short so to speak if shooting motorsport. I learnt the hard way by forking out on the 250, then 70-300 then 100-400... better to buy right first time


----------

